# Fix line head for Stihl trimmer .155 line anyone have one in mind



## Austin26 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fix line head for Stihl trimmer .155 line anyone have one in mind 

I bought a 5lbs spool of Oregon 22-055 Heavy-Duty Professional Magnum Gatorline Square String Trimmer Line

the .155 line is too thick to use with a Auto Cut Head I need a fixed line head
fixed line replacement head for 

FS130
FS250
FS550
any ideas

i need to use the thicker line in areas a blade can't be used


----------



## AVB (Sep 11, 2013)

Austin said:


> Fix line head for Stihl trimmer .155 line anyone have one in mind
> 
> I bought a 5lbs spool of Oregon 22-055 Heavy-Duty Professional Magnum Gatorline Square String Trimmer Line
> 
> ...



Which model trimmer are you looking at for replacement head(s)?


----------



## Austin26 (Sep 11, 2013)

post edited


----------



## AVB (Sep 11, 2013)

FS250 and FS550 can the Sunbelt B1KL650,650F, and 730 Kiwk loader trimmer heads. They even fit the FS130 depending which arbor bolt is used. They use two 8" pre-cut .155 line. 

You be able get thru any Sunbelt Products dealer such as John Deere. They list $30.75 each and comes with an assortment of arbor bolts and nuts.


----------



## Austin26 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you 



AVB said:


> FS250 and FS550 can the Sunbelt B1KL650,650F, and 730 Kiwk loader trimmer heads. They even fit the FS130 depending which arbor bolt is used. They use two 8" pre-cut .155 line.
> 
> You be able get thru any Sunbelt Products dealer such as John Deere. They list $30.75 each and comes with an assortment of arbor bolts and nuts.


----------



## Whiskey_Bravo (Nov 7, 2013)

Oregon Jet Fit trimmer line head. I use one on my Echo 410-U with .155 Oregon Magnum Gatorline. Great products.


----------

